# ARC Sony BDV-E980 home cinema to LG 47LW



## belveder (Sep 20, 2011)

I have just bought LG 47LW5700 TV and a Sony BDV-E980 home cinema. Got them both setup and working fine except I can't connect the two through the ARC cable so that the tv sound comes through the home cinema.

I have put the ARC HDMI to HDMI 1 on both systems, turned sound on the TV to Auto instead of PCM.

That's as far as I have got

Any help would be appreciated please


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't find anything on the Sony BDV-E980. :scratch: Have you checked the menu of system of your tv and turned 'ARC Mode' on? If that doesn't work try a different cable to see if that is the problem.


----------



## Arcticbear (Dec 1, 2011)

To have ARC working.
1) make sure you turn on the CEC feature on both LG and Sony
2) make sure the HDMI input port is the ARC port
Then you should have audio no problem


----------

